# Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??



## Carphunter2401 (31. Januar 2008)

Leider  ist die Datei zu groß und bekomme sie nicht hier rein, könnte mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie ich sie hier bekomme?? .

Das ihr euch  das mal durchschauen  könnt und mir

Eventuell  noch den ein oder anderen Tipp geben könnt


----------



## fantazia (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Refarat über karpfen angeln was würdet ihr anderst machen??*

hier hochladen   http://rapidshare.com/  und dann linkt hier posten.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Refarat über karpfen angeln was würdet ihr anderst machen??*

fantazia@ danke dir


http://rapidshare.com/files/88168714/fertiges_refarat.ppt.html


----------



## FoolishFarmer (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Refarat über karpfen angeln was würdet ihr anderst machen??*

Datei gelöscht?!?


Einen Tipp aber schonmal vorweg:
Ich würde es in Ref*e*rat umbenennen!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Refarat über karpfen angeln was würdet ihr anderst machen??*

Oh das habe ich  glatt übersehen


  [FONT=&quot]Leider klappt des mit dem Link nicht so, kann mir einer von euch mal die E-Mail von euch geben dann würde Ichs euch mal schicken und ihr könntet es rein stellen[/FONT]


----------



## fantazia (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Refarat über karpfen angeln was würdet ihr anderst machen??*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> Oh das habe ich  glatt übersehen
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Leider klappt des mit dem Link nicht so, kann mir einer von euch mal die E-Mail von euch geben dann würde Ichs euch mal schicken und ihr könntet es rein stellen[/FONT]


wieso ging eben doch noch?bei rapidshare klickt man halt net einfach und der download startet.man geht auf free(kostenlos) wartet bis die zeit abgelaufen ist,gibt dann den code ein und loadet dann.


http://rapidshare.com/files/88172495/fertiges_refarat.ppt.html


habs nochmal für dich hochgeladen.


und zu deinem referat.
da sind auf jeden fall noch einige rechtschreibfehler drin.
die würde ich auf jeden fall beheben wenn es nicht nur für den
privaten gebrauch unter kollegen oder so ist.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Refarat über karpfen angeln was würdet ihr anderst machen??*

fantazia@ danke dir , 

Das Ref*e*rat  ist noch nicht fertig,  muss ich alles noch überarbeiten .Deswegen hier die Frage an euch was kann man noch besser machen außer die Rechtschreibung


----------



## Carpkiller07 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Refarat über karpfen angeln was würdet ihr anderst machen??*

Hi,
habe es mir auch runtergeladen.außer ein paar rechtschreibfehler sieht das ganz gut aus#6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Refarat über karpfen angeln was würdet ihr anderst machen??*

Hmmm... da ich des öfteren beruflich diverse Vorträge halte, hab ich vermutlich einen etwas anderes Anspruch an sowas. |rolleyes

Aber ein paar grundsätzliche Tipps für sowas kann ich Dir geben.
Stilistisch:
Einige Dich mal auf *eine Schriftart* und maximal *2 Schriftgrößen*, eine für Überschriften und eine für den Inhalt.

Optisch:
Dann solltest Du mit weniger Textboxen hantieren. Wiederum  eine Box für die Überschrift und eine für den inhalt. Und achte auf gleichmäßige Zeilenabstände und genügend Platz zwischen Überschrift und Inhalt. Da sollte ein sichtbarer Unterschied bestehen!
Überschriften maximal 2 Zeilen, besser nur eine.
Ich würde auch den Text weiter reduzieren und mehr Bilder verwenden. 
Lass rundherum ein wenoig Platz zu den Rändern, damit es nicht gequetscht aussieht. :g

Du kannst auch Bilder als Hintergrund verwenden (dann aber mit Schriftfarbe aufpassen, dass alles lesbar bleibt oder Bild etwas transparent machen).
Rein schwarzer Text auf weißem Hintergrund ist auf Dauer eintönig und anstrengend für die Augen.
Wenn Du kein Hobby-Grafiker bist nutze die teilweise guten Vorlagen, die PP bietet. Schlichte Sachen, die aber ein wenig Farbe in die Präsentation bringen.

Inhaltlich:
Mach ne klare Gliederung und am Anfang eine Inhaltsübersicht, damit Dir Deine Zuhörer später noch folgen können.
Bei längeren Referaten bietet es sich an, diese vor jedem neuen Haupt-Menüpunkt nochmals einzublenden - wiederum damit die Zuhörer folgen können!

Benutze Schlagwörter als Menüpunkte und erläutere diese dann im Vortrag verbal. Zuviel Text ist als Zuhörer sehr anstrengend.


Im Anhang mal 2 Beispiele wie das ohne viel Aufwand (hat jetzt 3 Minuten gedauert) aussehen könnte. |supergri


----------



## mcrae (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Refarat über karpfen angeln was würdet ihr anderst machen??*

Schaut schonmal ganz gut aus...
Als Tip: Das Layout anders gestalten, z.B. aussen einen Rand lassen, die Schrift auf allen Folien gleich ausrichten, weniger Informationen auf eine Folie packen...

was auch gut aussieht ist die Bilder als Folienhintergrund nehmen, bzw. einen zur schrift und zu den Fotos passenden Hintergrund (Farbe oder Foto, z.B. Foto von einem See oder ähnliches).


----------



## Kaljan (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Refarat über karpfen angeln was würdet ihr anderst machen??*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Hmmm... da ich des öfteren beruflich diverse Vorträge halte, hab ich vermutlich einen etwas anderes Anspruch an sowas. |rolleyes
> 
> Aber ein paar grundsätzliche Tipps für sowas kann ich Dir geben.
> Stilistisch:
> ...



|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:

das sagt alles .... 

bei dir fehlt einfach der pepp.... 
Die zuhören müssen spaß beim votrag haben, sprich interesse erwecken !!!! 
Mit bildern und farben und und und so wie FoolishFarmer das gepostet hat und sein bsp ... .

mfg Kaljan #h


----------



## jkc (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Refarat über karpfen angeln was würdet ihr anderst machen??*

Hi, hab es mir gerade mal durch geschaut, was mir auf jeden Fall direkt aufgefallen ist, dass etwas zum C&R-Gedanken fehlt. Dieser ist ja typisch für das "moderne" Karpfenangeln und ohne diesen wäre es ja nahezu unmöglich.
Für welchen Zweck ist es denn gedacht, ich meine hat das Publikum Ahnung vom Angeln, oder sind es Nichtangler?
Ich vermute aufgrund des Einstiegs mit den Erlaubnisscheinen eher letzteres? Dann würde ich es eher an diese Anpassen, z.B. die Stelle mit dem Haar, ich glaube nicht, dass sich jemand der noch nie etwas davon gehört hat, darunter etwas vorstellen kann. Z.B könnte man schreiben dass eine spezielle Technik der Köderung benutzt wird, bei dem der Haken frei bleibt+ Foto oder noch besser Anschaungsmaterial also Vorfach mit montiertem Köder.  
Fachwörter wie Boilie, Selbsthakmontage usw. würde ich direkt erklären.
Auf der dritten Folie: Die Unterscheidung finde ich nicht gut,
modernes Karpfenangeln lässt sich nicht nur mit Boilie betreiben, auch die anderen Köder lassen sich hier einsetzen.
Fände eine Stichpunktartige Aufzählung was modernes Karpfenangeln ausmacht besser z.B:

- Grundangeln, in erster Linie mit Selbshakmontage
- lange Ansitze am Wasser
- fischen auf große Distanz
- Einsatz moderner Technik (Funk gesteuerte Futterboote, GPS, Echolot,   Bissanzeiger)
-...

- Was ist "normales" Angeln?
- Was sind Karpfen, wo kommen sie vor, wie groß werden sie etc.?
An den Anfang würde ich noch eine Gliederung stellen, wo Du kurz erzählst, in welcher Reihenfolge Du worauf eingehen wirst.

Mh, so war jetzt vielleicht etwas viel und durcheinander, hoffe aber Du kannst was gebrauchen...

Grüße JK


----------



## FoolishFarmer (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Refarat über karpfen angeln was würdet ihr anderst machen??*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, hab es mir gerade mal durch geschaut, was mir auf jeden Fall direkt aufgefallen ist, dass etwas zum C&R-Gedanken fehlt. Dieser ist ja typisch für das "moderne" Karpfenangeln und ohne diesen wäre es ja nahezu unmöglich.


Das sehe ich ganz anders! Ich würde C&R gar nicht erst ansprechen. So eine Diskussion kann (gerade bei Nicht-Anglern) unheimlich nach hinten losgehen und eine für den Autor unerfreuliche Diskussion nach sich ziehen.

Und der Beitrag handelt über das Angeln - nicht übers Fangen. Da ist C&R absolut nicht notwendig als Thema.


----------



## jkc (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

Aber glaubst Du nicht, dass jemand fragen wird, was man mit den Fischen macht die man fängt? Also wenn ich jemandem erzähle, dass ich Angel, kommt diese Frage zu 99,9%.

Grüße JK


----------



## FoolishFarmer (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*



jkc schrieb:


> Aber glaubst Du nicht, dass jemand fragen wird, was man mit den Fischen macht die man fängt?


Essen.

Punkt aus, Diskussion vorbei.
Alles andere ist Glatteis auf dem man sehr leicht auffe Fresse fliegen kann (wehe, Du hast da den Falschen sitzen).
Ob´s nu stimmt oder nicht ist dabei absolut nebensächlich. und wenn mich jemand fragt, ob ein so riesiger Karpfen noch schmeckt, schwärme ich was von in Lake eingelegtem Knoblauch-Pfeffer-Räucher-Karpfenfilet. #c #6


EDIT: Dem 08/15 gemeinen Bürger ist nur Bekannt, das Angler Fische fangen um sie zu essen. Alles andere ist Tierquälerei. 
Traurig, aber leider inb 90% der Fälle zutreffend.


----------



## jkc (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Alles andere ist Glatteis auf dem man sehr leicht auffe Fresse fliegen kann (wehe, Du hast da den Falschen sitzen).
> 
> 
> EDIT: Dem 08/15 gemeinen Bürger ist nur Bekannt, das Angler Fische fangen um sie zu essen. Alles andere ist Tierquälerei.
> Traurig, aber leider inb 90% der Fälle zutreffend.



Gut, unter diesen Gesichtspunkten wäre zu überlegen ob man C&R raus lässt.
(Für mich persönlich aber... ihr wisst schon.)
Edit: Na Du bist ja ein "toller Hecht".|rolleyes


----------



## frummel (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

also..das mit den rechtschreibfehlern.. man man. du hast doch word auf dem rechner oder? schreib doch die dinger texte da drin und mach dann die rechtschreibprüfung..
was das layout angeht hat foolish schon alles gesagt.
ich würde trotzdem den c&r gedanken einbringen..
man muss das halt irgendwie geschickt anstellen und nicht  mit der tür ins haus fallen..


----------



## frummel (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

kopier doch mal die texte hier rein.. ich hab grad langeweile weil urlaub und pennen kann ich nicht weil im haus baustelle ist.. würd gern mitmachen..


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

Also den Inhalt find ich ganz ok.

Das mit den Rechtschreibfehlern wurde ja schon angesprochen. PowerPoint bietet z.B. auch eine Rechtschreibprüfung. 

Ändere unbedingt das Layout. 
So wie FoolishFarmer es gemacht hat, sieht es gut aus. #6



#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Refarat über karpfen angeln was würdet ihr anderst machen??*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, hab es mir gerade mal durch geschaut, was mir auf jeden Fall direkt aufgefallen ist, dass etwas zum C&R-Gedanken fehlt. Dieser ist ja typisch für das "moderne" Karpfenangeln und ohne diesen wäre es ja nahezu unmöglich.
> Grüße JK


 
ja .. bring Stimmung in die Bude und stelle das Handeln der Angler und den Angler an sich und das Angeln generell zur Diskussion |rolleyes


----------



## magic feeder (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

ich persönlich würde mir noch mehr bilder von montagen, kleinkram u.s.w. wünschen....halt alles ein wenig ausführlicher....es kann auch nicht schaden zur präsentation ein bischen vorführmaterial mitzubringen....


----------



## daKopfi (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

Willst du das Referat in der Schule vortragen? 

Zum Thema Rechtschreibung: es ist fast in jedem Satz ein Fehler drin, wie schaffst du das nur?

Es ist keine Übersicht in deinem Referat, wie z.B. Gliederung oder erkennbare Ordnung. Ebenso wechselst du jede Folie deine Schriftgröße, was nicht gerade toll ist. Und ich finde den Inhalt nicht gut... da gibt es schon einiges mehr anzusprechen, wie z.B. Montagen, C&R usw.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde das Referat von Grund auf überarbeiten und gegebenenfalls PowerPoint weglassen und nur mit Word (Handout) und Plakat bzw. Folien arbeiten, da tust du dich leichter, denn in deiner PPP gibt es keinerlei Effekte oder Farbe...
Wenn du über das Thema Modernes Karpfenfischen richtig ausführlich referieren möchtest, solltest du aber schon 20 Minuten erzählen können.

Falls das nur ein Vortrag z.B. in deinem Verein sein soll, würde ich die Rechtschreibfehler (möglichst) entfernen und noch mehr Bilder hinzufügen.

Tipp: Wenn du das Referat hälst, möglichst noch Kleinkram wie Fruchtboilies, Bleie,
        Vorfachmaterial oder Montagen, evtl. sogar Rolle oder größere Dinge.

Gruß,

Thomas


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

@ An alle dieses Referat  ist nur Grundlage, also nicht fertig    es kommen noch Bilder dazu , Boilies und Montagen nehme ich mit . Da dieses meine 1 Präsentation  ist dachte ich wende mich mal an euch um  Ratschläge zu bekommen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

Es ist für die Schule .


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

So habe das Ganze noch mal überarbeitet, jetzt fehlen mir nur noch einige Bilder. Leider fehlt mir zum Thema   Modernes Karpfenangeln  momentan nichts ein, habt ihr eventuell  nen guten Tipp??


Gibt es da  noch verbesserungs vorschläge??

oder Kritik??

hier ist der link


----------



## duck_68 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

Arbeite unbedingt an Deiner Rechtschreibung (Groß- & Kleinschreibung)


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

Martin Obelt@  Oh  hab das falsche eingestellt.

Hier ist der richtige  http://rapidshare.com/files/88424226/fertig.4.ppt.html


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

Ich würde die Entwicklung des Karpfenangelns mit rein nehmen.

Von Kartoffel zu Boilie, wie jetzt?


----------



## Carpkiller07 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

Ist so auf jeden Fall schon besser,aber ein paar Rechtschreibfehler sind immer noch drinne.
Die letzte seite ist dir echt gut gelungen.#6
Ich würde aber noch Irgendwo ein Bild einfügen wir du gerade einen Rüssler hoch helst.:m


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> So habe das Ganze noch mal überarbeitet, jetzt fehlen mir nur noch einige Bilder. Leider fehlt mir zum Thema   Modernes Karpfenangeln  momentan nichts ein, habt ihr eventuell  nen guten Tipp??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bilder kommen noch, muss ich noch machern mit der Cam


----------



## Alex.k (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

Ich werde für dich mal alles überarbeiten


----------



## Alex.k (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

Habe mal einiges überarbeitet, kannst dir mal angucken, für Feed back stehe ich offen.

Download
oder 
Rapidshare

Sagt eure Meinung.
Gruß Alex


----------



## forelli2.0 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

HAB KEINE AHNUNG WIE ICH DAS DOWNLOADEN SOLL!!!!!!:c


----------



## Alex.k (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

Bei einem Referat ist es wichtig das Du dich vorstellst und dein vollständiges Thema nennst. Am Ende dich bedankst und für Fragen offen bist.
Die Powerpoint Vorträge sind interessanter, überzeugender und professioneller als nur Reden.
Weniger ist mehr, keine Texte im Powerpoint den Texte oder Sätze sollst Du erzählen, die Stichpunkte nur als Begleitung, für dich und den Zuschauer.

Hier die Tipps:


In kurzen präzisen Sätzen sprechen.
Wenig Folien- Text dafür aber auch Bilder einbauen.
Witze einabauen.
Pausen machen zwischen den Folien.
Fragen beantworten, sollte welche innerhalb der Präsentation gestellt werden.
Vorgegebene Zeit einhalten.
Alles was Du in der Präsentation sagst muss der Wahrheit entsprechen.
Solltest Du etwas nicht wissen dan sage es dem Zuschauer.
usw.​
Gewinne das Publikum für dich und verdiene ein gute Note#h

Gruß Alex


----------



## Alex.k (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*



forelli2.0 schrieb:


> HAB KEINE AHNUNG WIE ICH DAS DOWNLOADEN SOLL!!!!!!:c


Wie meinst Du das geht der Download bei dir nicht?


----------



## DerFischfänger (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das geht der Download bei dir nicht?


kein Winzip???


----------



## Alex.k (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*



DerFischfänger schrieb:


> kein Winzip???



http://rapidshare.com/files/88588845/Referat.ppt


----------



## FischFan271 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

Hi,

vom Text her finde ich es in Ordnung....ich kann nur leider das Desighn nicht bewerten, da ich noch das PP von 2003 hab^^

Gruß FischFan271#h


----------



## Alex.k (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*



FischFan271 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> vom Text her finde ich es in Ordnung....ich kann nur leider das Desighn nicht bewerten, da ich noch das PP von 2003 hab^^
> 
> Gruß FischFan271#h


Habe keine Ahnung wie es bei anderen die Präsentation aussieht da ich meine mir PowerPoint 2007 gemacht habe. |supergri


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

Das Design ist ja grauslig... *schüttel*


----------



## Alex.k (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Das Design ist ja grauslig... *schüttel*


An wen ist es gerichtet an den Papst?


----------



## Blackmax (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

bor kinners... mir biegen sich die fußnägel nach oben|bigeyes
ich hab natürlich große töne, aber ich habe mein abitur auf einer schule für medientechnik und gestaltung gemacht...
also es gibt da so eine faustformel die dir vielleicht bei der gestaltung weiterhelfen kann:
wie sollte eine präsentation sein? 
antwort: einfach, eindrucksvoll und einprägsam (die 3 E's)

manches wurde ja schon gesagt... beim layout, bei einer schriftart und maximal 2 schriftgrößen bleiben... bei der gestaltung aufm teppich bleiben. bunt, 3d, schatten usw. erinnert mich an pc-kurse für die grundschule. mein motto bei präsentationen lautet immer "seriös bleiben".

ich nehme meist einen weißen hintergrund und hau dann einfach ein paar "designstreifen" rein <- nennt sich so.
schriftart: century gothic
guck das du gescheit absätze einfügst... so das es gut aussieht, wie bei einem brief eben.

hier mal ein beispiel:
bild 1: deckblatt




bild 2: layout für folien


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

Mal was ganz anderes.

Du solltest Dir auf jeden Fall ein paar Argumente zurechtlegen, falls das Tierquälerargument kommt. Nix ist schlimmer, als nach einer gelungenen Präsentation auseinandergenommen zu werden, weil man auf zu erwartende Kritik nicht gut genug vorbereitet ist.


----------



## magic feeder (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

es gibt viel zu tun


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

Moin,

ich würde die Präsentation ruhig mal Zuhause proben, je öfter desto besser. Am besten mit Publikum (Freundin, Eltern). |krach:


MfG Shimanomann


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

Danke euch  mal allen werde wens kommplte fertig ist hier noch mal reinstellen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

[FONT=&quot]So jetzt ist es fertig, werde  Vorfächer, Baits , Angelkarte, Blauerschein u.s.w mit nehmen zum zeigen.


gibt es noch Vorschläge??

Ps. Leider hab ich kein besseres Bild von der Liege veleicht hat ja einer von euch noch eins[/FONT]





Hier ist der Link 

http://rapidshare.com/files/90756612/fertig._endlich.ppt.html


----------



## asuselite (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

Hey hab da noch ne Kleinigkeit und zwar hast du drin stehe:

Bis zum 17.Lebensjahr Jugendfischerreischein

Das müsstest du noch etwas umformulieren weil das je nach Bundesland schwankt!(In NRW zB soweit ich weiß bis 14 Jugendfischereischein und dann schon den Blauen!!)
Ansonsten find ichs aba gelungen!!#6#6

gruß asus|wavey:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

Alles  was Stichpunte sind  wird ausführlich erklärt, sonst würde ich  100 Seiten brauchen, das ist klar und im Ausland braucht man auch meistens keinen


----------



## magic feeder (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

ich finde so sieht es gut aus.....


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

Moin,

für ein Referat übers Karpfenangeln, tauchen mir persönlich zu wenig Karpfen auf.

Wirf nochmal einen Blick auf die Interpunktion.


MfG Shimanomann


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

Shimanomann@ die kommen dan im Film vor die Karpfen

das ist dieser Hier   

http://www.bigcatchtv.de/video/vd9_-2007-meine-reckord-fische-wmv


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Referat über Karpfenangeln! Was würdet Ihr anders machen??*

OK, netter Film. 

Dann drück ich dir die Daumen. #6


----------

